# Concrete Grinding



## onthejob (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations on grinding or scarifying concrete?

I have a 365 sq ft concrete terrace that I am looking to set tile on so I am trying to get it down to bare concrete. The concrete has some industrial strength adhesive bonded to the concrete from the outdoor carpet I took up along with at least 2 layers of paint, most likely oil based. I’ve tried scrapping, chemicals, pressure washing and a handheld grinder with some sort of scrapping/grinding wheel that only heated up the adhesive and gummed up the wheel pretty quick.

The two suggestions which I am headed towards are an industrial grade floor buffer with most course wheel I can get or a walk behind concrete grinder/scarifier. Both options are $200 plus rental. The buffer I am afraid will gum up like the hand grinder I tried. The scarifier sounds excessive. 

Any other suggestions? I have learned that chemicals are a no-no for thin-set.

Thanks,

John


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I would rent the grinder. like you said, the buffer will gum up.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 27, 2012)

The ideal product is called Diamabrush which is a wheel under a scrubbing machine that has flaps of diamond coated metal. It works like nothing else because the diamonds cannot clog. Google Malish Corporation and find a local renter, I believe Home Depot is going to have them.
In the meantime if you want more information about preparation go to http://www.situp.com.au/How to clean concrete before sealing.html


----------



## onthejob (Mar 25, 2012)

The rental company said the concrete grinder/scarifier will gum up and be useless just like a buffer. No one in my area rents shotblasters which sounded like that could be my best option. Someone suggested a hammer drill with the chisel tip. Might have to give that a try. I like this Dimabrush head but I can't find it anywhere locally. Looks exactly what I need. I have an email into the company.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Almost sounds like group spam to me.


----------

